# Remington .270 770



## James1661 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a possible trade and wanted some advice. I have a Remington 1187 Synthetic with two rifled barrels, one cantilever and one with iron sights. Possible trading for a Remington .270 770.

How much cash should I ask for to make this an even trade? The .270 sells for $375.00 brand new and the 11-87 sells for $989.00. I was thinking $400.00

Thanks for your advice.

Shoot straight and Live the hunt.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

is this a private deal or a gun shop. If it was me I would trade your 11-87 in or try and sell it and then buy something besides a 770. I havent heared all that great of reviews on them and feel that if you want a low dollar but accurate rifle savage is the way to go. just my 2 cents anyway im sure someone else on here will tell you to go for the 770 and dont touch a savage.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm with Poe. I love my Remington's but the 770 is not a quality product from Remington. My co worker bought one and replaced the scope with a better one and still can't group it worth a darn. I think grabagun.com had some savage 10/110s left and they run about 500 with a Nikon pro staff and the accutrigger which I personally think is a better deal but that's me. Good luck


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i wouldnt touch a 770 with a 223 foot pole


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, keep your 11-87 and save a few bucks. Savage Axis is less than $300. I've yet to read of someone having one that doesn't shoot well.


----------



## Smoking270 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a savage 270 and going to get one in 243 for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

I would stay away from the remington 770 they are a piece of junk unless you are looking for a paper weight.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with these guys. Steer clear of the 770. If you want a Remington go with a 700. That 11-87 is a sweet shotgun. You'd do better selling it outright. Good luck !


----------

